# Is this betta fish worth breeding? (never bred fish before)



## Sashy (Oct 16, 2012)

I recently got my third betta fish from a local pet store. I know that his color pattern is called 'dalmation orange' and that he's a veiltail. I also know that most people wouldn't bother to breed fish bought at a pet store because of there unknown genetic background and that veiltails aren't much in demand anymore.

That said, I was wondering if this looks like a decent specimen for a fish time breeder. I don't know much about what to look for in finnage, etc. Any comments/tips are welcome!

Here's one picture of him: http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/290/e/6/betta_fsh_by_sashy42-d5i3hws.jpg

And here's another: http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/290/1/1/betta_fish_2_by_sashy42-d5i3i04.jpg


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He's got great coloring and finnage! I would definetly go for it but you should have some people lined up to buy the fry (there can be a LOT) and you need a lot of equipment...thinking of breeding Rubin, but not sure about it. Good luck!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He is a very nice fish. Since he is a veiltail, it may be hard to find homes for the babies. Not sure why, but in the breeding hobby veiltails are usually not bred. I love them though. If you want to create a line, go for it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg he's a great dalmatian specimen. Like MD13 said, veiltails are not generally considered among the better bred fish. I mean, for a first time breeder sure but you might be stuck with them for some time. You will want to line up some interest before breeding. Locally and online. Don't expect to make money off them either, especially for VT. I love VT's but sadly, they are just not held in the hobbyist's eye. 
As for the dalmatian coloring, I'm not sure if that's what his babies will come out like even if you did find a dalmatian female VT. The thing with pet store bettas is that their genes are unknown.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He looks JUST like my Torque! Cute booger, I imagined breeding my Torque as well since most VTs here are blue/red. If you do breed him, make sure you can house or cull the offspring you can't find homes for


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww looks like my Butters 

As mentioned already, VTs aren't that sought after (which is a shame as they are my favorite), and tend to be sold for around $3 on AB, a dollar or so to a store (if you are lucky enough to have a store buy from you). Whereas others such as PKs and HMs go for $20+ on AB.

You will also have to consider that it will cost hundreds of dollars just to start up breeding (you can't cut corners when getting the equipment), and will literally be hours a day needed to clean tanks/jars, hatch food, etc. And then you will have a hundred babies to find homes for, while keeping them all alive and the males separated.

Not trying to discourage you, just letting you know that breeding these guys is anything but easy and cheap. If you are serious about it then go for it! Not to mention I don't blame you.. he's a cutie!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I think hes okay looking if hes not good looking why buy him? Right? But anyways its not really the matter of hes worth breeding or not its the matter of you wanting to breed him or not and the time you put into raising the frys. Every fish needs deserves to be breed one time in thier life if they have the chance. give him that chance also do it for as a project so you can learn and gain experiance of breeding bettas and raising bettas its not gonna hurt you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Myates. Preparing, caring, and raising fry is not an easy job. There are a lot of expenses involved (food, heaters, tanks, jars, etc..) and takes a LOT of time. I have one spawn growing out and 19 of them have been jarred. 
These 19 jars require daily water changes and scrubbing. Preparing the water alone is a task as it has to be the exact same temperature and every fish needs to be conditioned to the new water. 
I have 60+ other fish still in the growout which also requires daily water changes. 
That's without counting the daily care my adult fish require. 
When my 80 fry are all jarred, all those jars will require daily water changes too!
Oh! And they eat 3 times day so I come home from work during my lunchtime to feed the little buggers. 
I'm commited 100% because I bred good fish and I know the results will be great. 
You have to ask yourself if you have a goal and, if you're willing to do everything needed to get there, go for it. 

I don't agree with Setsuna that on this "Every fish needs deserves to be breed one time in thier life if they have the chance"
I would never breed a deformed fish no matter how minimal the deformity is (ie: bent spine). Setsuna might've not had that in mind when posting but it would be easily interpreted that way. Fish with issues should be kept far away from a spawning tank.


----------

